# Kelly Blue Book



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

Kelly Blue Book finally has prices for the 2002 SE. I'm a little disappointed.

Kelly Blue Book


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Silver Shadow said:


> *Kelly Blue Book finally has prices for the 2002 SE. I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> Kelly Blue Book *


Anyone know of a equivalent site for Canada?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Hell I paid $17,100 for my car. 

KBB is showing an approximate Private Party Value of $16,840 !!

Sounds good to me if I was gonna try to sell my car to some idiot


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

sTICKER 29088
PAID 26 AND SOME CHANGE

KBB 23920


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *sTICKER 29088
> PAID 26 AND SOME CHANGE
> 
> KBB 23920 *


Willy whats your current mileage? I'm at 15,360 miles. I compared both an Altima SE (5SPD) $19.5k and Maxima SE (6SPD) ($22k) at the same mileage - and it looks like a 2002 Maxima owner gets an additional $2500.

I think that KBB section on the Altima needs a little work. First of all they don't have Xenon HIDs or Heated Seats/Mirrors as a check box option. They also have the Multi Compact Disc as standard, but for the Maxima Single Compact Disc is standard. The 6SPD is the Maxima default while AUTO is ours. Not that these things matter - guess I would have to select each option and see what they value them at. 

Anway - for a car I paid $25.8k about a year ago and now KBB says its only worth $19.5k private party I am dissapointed. Guess the first year takes a hit and the second year things slow down a bit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

kbb, has never really been that acurate unless you are doing a private party sale.. for trade-in value.. they are always way off..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *sTICKER 29088
> PAID 26 AND SOME CHANGE
> 
> KBB 23920 *


You`re a winner Willy. If I could get 24K usd, I`d make money


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Silver Shadow said:


> *Kelly Blue Book finally has prices for the 2002 SE. I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> Kelly Blue Book *


Are you selling it? If not who cares?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

When I get rid of mine it will be worthless most likely, just like my Cutlass but oh well. It still looks like new and drives great.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kelly Blue Book*



Buddy02 said:


> *Are you selling it? If not who cares? *


Good point Buddy, if I sold, I wouldn`t know what to get right now.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

KeVQ35 said:


> *Willy whats your current mileage?5,000*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> KeVQ35 said:
> ...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> KeVQ35 said:
> ...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Three oil changes, right? You`re saving it for the next owner. *



You got that right..I'm freaky that way


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Damn, I just bought my car in July for 27000, I have about 7000 miles and now KBB said my car is $20715, no way!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

*Well...*

I bought my 3.5 13 months ago and paid $26K even for it. It's now worth $20,285 in a private party deal or $18,170 if traded it on a G35. That's about what I expected. Nissan resale is horrible, but a 22 percent 13-month hit isn't too bad for a rattly, wavy four-door family sedan with the hated 5-speed manual transmission that nobody knows how to drive and fewer want to buy.

For grins, I ran the G20 through the KBB wringer and came up with the following (we paid $20.1K back in March for the car):

Private party value: $21,060
Trade-in: $18,115

It looks like I can sell or trade the G at any time and look like a genius. As for the Altima, well, assuming the engine doesn't fall out or the doors don't do the wave on the highway and fly off, I'll be driving it for a number of years so my purchase of it won't look like a total money pit.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Well put JK!!!!!! I am still spankin myself for not knowing about the G earlier!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Well put JK!!!!!! I am still spankin myself for not knowing about the G earlier! *


As a former 3 time infiniti owner... WhyTF would you want an underpowered 4 banger like the G20. God awfull slow...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *As a former 3 time infiniti owner... WhyTF would you want an underpowered 4 banger like the G20. God awfull slow... *




I would not!!!!! When I said G I was referring to the G35 That car is fargin awsome........ and no clunks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I would not!!!!! When I said G I was referring to the G35 That car is fargin awsome........ and no clunks *


Whew! That was close.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

says $19 925 private party for my SL. 

If someone offers me that, it's theirs in a flash.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Whew! That was close.  *



OH-2.........You know me better than that 

I am Was thinking G and Passing the Altima to the wife....But...with the new addition to the family around the corner....the Giant back seat of the Bonnieville is going to have to be there for us.

I hate to say it, but a mini van may be around the corner. In Nov. Motor trend, if you have it.....take a look at page 106 at the 2004 Nissan Quest....It is PHAT Always wanted to use that word


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *OH-2.........You know me better than that
> 
> I am Was thinking G and Passing the Altima to the wife....But...with the new addition to the family around the corner....the Giant back seat of the Bonnieville is going to have to be there for us.
> 
> I hate to say it, but a mini van may be around the corner. In Nov. Motor trend, if you have it.....take a look at page 106 at the 2004 Nissan Quest....It is PHAT Always wanted to use that word *


Oh My Lord, Willy is turning DOMESTIC


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Oh My Lord, Willy is turning DOMESTIC *


No I have loved domestic beer for some time


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *WhyTF would you want an underpowered 4 banger like the G20. God awfull slow... *


I can't argue with that. Compared with the 3.5, it's a turtle on wheels. In 5-speed guise, the car runs from zero to 60 in about nine seconds, about the same as the 2.5 automatic. Hardly the stuff to take your breath away.

But (and there's always one of those when it comes to my 3.5), the G20, as old as it is and based as it is on a European economy-car platform, strikes me as being a veritable vault compared to the Altima. The doors thunk with authority. The sheet metal looks carved directly of a large block granite. The suspension is firm without being bone-jarring and makes nary a whisper over even the deepest potholes in cold weather. The steering is communicative and has good on-center feel. The cabin, despite the car being powered by a 12-year-old Four, is hushed at cruising speed and is filled with suede and leather of the type that would look right at home in an M3. And the car only requires regular unleaded at the rate of one gallon per 30 miles.

The G20 is a substantially better car than my Altima overall. It is as fast? Please; only if the Altima's MAF sensor dies (always a distinct possibility). As good-looking outside? The thing's a boxy, tacked-on Jetta clone. As cavernous inside? If you're a family of midgets, it might be close.

But if I suddenly lost all my money and had to drive one car for the next 10 years, the Altima would go away without a second thought. Fun car, great idea, unsurpassed engine, excellent exterior styling but only so-so execution. Things will fall off and break regularly until the day it goes to the crusher. If Nissan was targeting the Germans, they succeeded: The Altima is the ultimate three-year-lease vehicle.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Oh My Lord, Willy is turning DOMESTIC *


Willy, no, not a, a, a, VAN!!!  Get a big car, an SUV, a station wagon, a converted bus, a converted hearse, anything but a van....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *I can't argue with that. Compared with the 3.5, it's a turtle on wheels. In 5-speed guise, the car runs from zero to 60 in about nine seconds, about the same as the 2.5 automatic. Hardly the stuff to take your breath away.
> 
> But (and there's always one of those when it comes to my 3.5), the G20, as old as it is and based as it is on a European economy-car platform, strikes me as being a veritable vault compared to the Altima. The doors thunk with authority. The sheet metal looks carved directly of a large block granite. The suspension is firm without being bone-jarring and makes nary a whisper over even the deepest potholes in cold weather. The steering is communicative and has good on-center feel. The cabin, despite the car being powered by a 12-year-old Four, is hushed at cruising speed and is filled with suede and leather of the type that would look right at home in an M3. And the car only requires regular unleaded at the rate of one gallon per 30 miles.
> 
> ...


Well put. The G20 was on my list, since I'm a big fan of infiniti, but scared I would want turbo and nitrous to move it along.... 

BTW, Now I know why you don't post much... You'd break your keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Well put. The G20 was on my list, since I'm a big fan of infiniti, but scared I would want turbo and nitrous to move it along...
> *



Many folks have done it as I'm sure you know. Mike Kojima ("Morepower2") is the undisputed king of modding the SR20. Three hundred horsepower out of a Bluebird DET won't even strain the internals, although the transmission, halfshafts and engine mounts are another matter entirely. Whether it's in a G20, Sentra SE-R, NX2000 or whatever, a well-tuned DET will blow my 3.5 into the weeds in the quarter-mile and absolutely run away and hide from it when the road gets twisty. Heck, lots of folks have built normally aspirated DEs that push a hundred horsepower per liter and will run with a manual 3.5 all day long at the dragstrip. I'm very biased, you understand, but the SR20DE/DET is one of the greatest four-cylinder designs of all time. It's that good. Honda has nothing on these engines.


> *BTW, Now I know why you don't post much... You'd break your keyboard.  *


I go through about two a month.


----------

